

Google patents wearable odor detector. You stink? It emmits deodorant - xyby
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=8%2C950%2C238&OS=8%2C950%2C238&RS=8%2C950%2C238

======
xyby
It also routes your around your friends in case you stink too much. See the
section "To avoid subjecting the social contacts to the odor..."

